# NERV



## Detherock (23. Dezember 2006)

Liebes Buffed.de Team
OMFG nimmt diese scheiss werbung von euer seite mit diesen schwulen text ich dreh jedes mal hol wenn der her kommt "der tag danach ist immer ein shok" ich bitte euch nehmt den scheiss runter .....das kotz glaub nicht nur mich an !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willmasta (23. Dezember 2006)

Obwohl es ein bisschen krass Formuliert ist stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## ~Myx~ (24. Dezember 2006)

Allerdings, man sollte doch eher den sount automatisch auf -off- stellen, wenn der User den Spot dann sehen möchte kann er ihn ja anschalten ... 
btw frohe weihnachten


----------



## Roran (24. Dezember 2006)

Es wurde schon eine neue geänderte Werbung angefordert,
die einem nicht so nervt.

Also ich bin da echt froh,
das ich den FireFox nutzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schont meine Ohren ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (24. Dezember 2006)

Ja mich nervts auch total wenn ich musik höre und dann irgendjemand darein quatscht und sagt 'the morning after is always a shock'

grrrrrrrrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xmasman (25. Dezember 2006)

jo nehmt die Werbung echt mal raus oder setzt die auf stumm, die nervt agrundtief.
Bisher hab ich eure seite immer anfangs mit als startseite aufgerufen dies ist aber seid derWerbung nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## Tic0 (27. Dezember 2006)

Werbung mit Sound is echt das schlimmste was es gibt...

Aber zum Glück wird die ja bald "abgesetzt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (27. Dezember 2006)

Fragt sich nur, wann ist bald? ^^


----------



## TheCap (28. Dezember 2006)

Also mich nervt das auch ... es gibt ja viele seiten die so etwas haben ... wenn ich weis das da "sound" kommt gehe ich nicht mehr auf die seiten .. genau so wie bei buffed.de ... um sachen zusuchen oder so bin ich jetzt die tage schon auf andere seiten gegangen weil mich das einfach nur tierisch an kotz wenn man immer so nen kagg sound und so hat...


----------



## Panicwolf (28. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Also ich bin da echt froh,
> das ich den FireFox nutzte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann zeig Dich doch mal eines Forengottes würdig, und schreib ein Tutorial "Wie umgehe ich nervigen Sound in unserer blöden Werbung, ohne jedesmal per Hand zu muten"

Bis sich das ändert, werde ich buffed.de einfach nicht mehr besuchen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonite (28. Dezember 2006)

Bye bye Buffed.de Startseite ....


----------



## Cornell (28. Dezember 2006)

lol

hab mich eben gewundert über was ihr euch hier eigentlich beschwert - hab mich leicht nach rechts gebeugt... und festgestellt, dass meine Lautsprecher schon den GANZEN tag aus sind...

entweder ich werd alt oder ich arbeite zuviel... oder beides  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 me


----------



## Michelchen (28. Dezember 2006)

@Roran

WANN wird die Werbung denn genau geändert???


----------



## Panicwolf (29. Dezember 2006)

Als ich mal n bischen gestöbert hab, fand ich den tread hier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1484

Passiert also nicht zum erstenmal, daß sich buffed ne Werbung auf´s Auge drücken lässt, die die Kunden (uns) verschreckt. 
Und die Kunden stimmen mit den Füßen ab, wisst ihr genau.
Ich find´s blöd, daß sich jetzt die Forenmods mit der aufgebrachten Menge rumschlagen müssen. 

Ich hab keine Lust, den (ausgezeichneten) Service von buffed.de zu nutzen, wenn der Preis dafür Werbung ist, die mich behindert. Und bei jedem klick nen soundfile zu muten ist Behinderung. Oder nen Layer wegklicken.
OderOder. 
Baut Werbung rein, die erträglich ist! Nehmt Skyscraper oder wegen mir auch alle paar Zeilen n Banner, aber nicht diese Flash-heulbojen!
(bringt natürlich weniger Kohle so n standardbanner, aber was macht ihr, wenn ihr plötzlich 50% weniger visits habt?)


----------



## cYpE (29. Dezember 2006)

ohja bitte, weg damit... dann ist buffed auch mal wieder meine startseite! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCap (29. Dezember 2006)

Hmmm... sie ist immer noch da...  es muss sich wohl fur buffed.de lohnen .. diese werbung dazu haben .. auch wenn sie so viele nutzer verlieren ....

aber müssen sie ja wissen *gggg*

gibt ja genug andere seite


----------



## DylanHunt (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich mein beim ersten mal hab ich mir auf der intel seite, wo die hinlinkt, dass sogar angeschaut. Aber inzwischen kommts nurnoch drauf an möglichst schnell auf sound off zu klicken, son müll, die werbung is echt tierisch nervig und nu auch schon n bisschen zu lange da.


----------



## s1gn (29. Dezember 2006)

hm... was denn für werbung? ich seh keine werbung auf buffed...

...

(firefox & addon adblock+)


----------



## Roran (29. Dezember 2006)

Michelchen schrieb:


> @Roran
> 
> WANN wird die Werbung denn genau geändert???


Wann genau weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Aber ich hoffe so schnell wie möglich.

Denn wir von Buffed sind von dieser nervenden Werbung auch betroffen.


----------



## TheCap (31. Dezember 2006)

Naja Roran ich sage mal so .. ihr bekommt geld dafür ... dafür würde ich  es auch lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (31. Dezember 2006)

TheCap schrieb:


> Naja Roran ich sage mal so .. ihr bekommt geld dafür ... dafür würde ich  es auch lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Buffed.de ja,
aber wir Moderatoren bekommen nix für unsere Arbeit hier.
Wir haben auch keinen Vertrag mit Buffed oder PC-Games.
Also haben wir auch nix an der Bannerwerbung,
ausser das die uns Mods genauso nervt wie Euch allen anderen auch.

Aber ich kann Dir eins sagen,
die banner haben eine gültigkeit per Klicks,
was also heißt,
je eher die Klicks voll sind,
um so eher kommt ein anderes banner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panicwolf (1. Januar 2007)

Hättest du das mal besser gleich gesagt. Dann hätt ich persönlich dafür gesorgt, daß die Klicks voll werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCap (1. Januar 2007)

Roran ich habe ja gesgt das banner kommt nicht ehr weg bis buffed.de das geld eingespielt hat..... KOMERZ lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (1. Januar 2007)

Naja mich stören die Banner eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (1. Januar 2007)

TheCap schrieb:


> Roran ich habe ja gesgt das banner kommt nicht ehr weg bis buffed.de das geld eingespielt hat..... KOMERZ lässt grüßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider muß nun auch Buffed zusehen,
das sie Geld verdinen,
was meinste wie sonst Buffed sich finanzieren soll oder kann ?

Server für einen lag freien Download oder Forum usw usw müßen ja auch bezahlt werden,
und immer hin ist ja Buffed / BLASC kostenlos,
und dafür muß man auch kein Kaufmann sein damit man sowas verstehen kann.

Ihr wollt doch auch geile Buffed Cast Videos haben,
die müßen auch bezahlt werden.

Und und und und.


----------



## mystikz (1. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Leider muß nun auch Buffed zusehen,
> das sie Geld verdinen,
> was meinste wie sonst Buffed sich finanzieren soll oder kann ?
> 
> ...



naja gutes neues jahr war wohl nix komm seit paar wieder auf die seite und ding immer noch da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu einnahmen ist gibt auch andere möglichkeitten geld einzuspielen dafür braun man kein sound quatsch...andere kokurenz seiten schaffen das ja auch ...


----------



## Roran (2. Januar 2007)

Ich wiederhole mal eins meiner Postings.



Roran schrieb:


> Es wurde schon eine neue geänderte Werbung angefordert,
> die einem nicht so nervt.
> 
> Also ich bin da echt froh,
> ...


----------



## Fubbiz (2. Januar 2007)

Wo ist denn das Problem einen anständigen (antinerv) Browser zu benutzen?

FireFox drauf vllt. noch ein Add-On (AdBlock+) und ihr habt eure ruhe...
(Mal ganz davon abzusehen, dass die riesen Sicherheitslücke ActiveX dann weg ist)

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r4z0r (2. Januar 2007)

FubbizBlackhand schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem einen anständigen (antinerv) Browser zu benutzen?
> 
> FireFox drauf vllt. noch ein Add-On (AdBlock+) und ihr habt eure ruhe...
> (Mal ganz davon abzusehen, dass die riesen Sicherheitslücke ActiveX dann weg ist)
> ...



danke, hier der link für alle die keine lust haben zu suchen.
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1865/


----------



## Kruaal (2. Januar 2007)

Panicwolf schrieb:


> Hättest du das mal besser gleich gesagt. Dann hätt ich persönlich dafür gesorgt, daß die Klicks voll werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vermutlich zählen die "Sound Off" Klicks nicht? Sonst hätte das Teil schon lange weg sein müssen ...


----------



## Valkum (2. Januar 2007)

Der schiss is wenn mans eilig hat drückt man neben Sound of und es erscheint ein neuer Tab. DAS NERVT


----------



## Kharell (2. Januar 2007)

Cheese zum Whine?
Keks?

Meine Fresse Jungs...was denn los? Keine Zeit wenn man sich mal verklickt? Schaut euch lieber die Jungs von SK-Gaming an, da könnt ihr noch was lernen (ich übrigens auch). Die Jungs haben ein Micromanagement an den Tasten, geht garnicht.


----------



## Illina (2. Januar 2007)

hmm ich hau hinter die internetadresse einfach immer ein /forum , damit spar ich mir einen klick und die werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Moonite (2. Januar 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Cheese zum Whine?
> Keks?
> 
> Meine Fresse Jungs...was denn los? Keine Zeit wenn man sich mal verklickt? Schaut euch lieber die Jungs von SK-Gaming an, da könnt ihr noch was lernen (ich übrigens auch). Die Jungs haben ein Micromanagement an den Tasten, geht garnicht.




Glaubst du echt es intresiert mich was der labert, wenn es nach mir ginge musste jemand ihn vor denn zug schmeissen und dann son text kommen wie  "EIN AMOK LÄUFER WENIGER!!  VERBIETET KILLERSPIELE"


dann heatte es zumindest noch ein wenig humor


----------



## Fafi (3. Januar 2007)

Ich musste auch ersteinmal den Internet Explorer anschmeißen um zu sehen worum es wirklich geht. 
Falls es jemanden (und es scheinen hier ja einige zu sein) zu Tode nervt, kann es ja nur den Firefox als Lösung geben, natürlich mit Adblock Plus (kinderleicht innerhalb eines klicks installiert). Ich wüsste nicht was für den IE überhaupt noch spricht und wieso hier soviel "Ärgerniss" herscht, wobei man es sich doch so einfach machen kann...


----------



## Jester~ (3. Januar 2007)

Ich mag die Werbung, die ist so lautlos ...  : D


----------



## Seogoa (3. Januar 2007)

s1gn schrieb:


> hm... was denn für werbung? ich seh keine werbung auf buffed...
> 
> ...
> 
> (firefox & addon adblock+)


addon adblock? ist das ne erweiterung zu dem broswer?


----------



## Autsch (3. Januar 2007)

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem ort wo man sich über diese mega ätzende werbung beschweren kann, und hab dann das hier gefunden. ich gebe nach ein paar angenervten versuche auch auf und surfe euch in einer woche wieder an. hoffentlich ist die werbung dann weg.


----------



## Kharell (3. Januar 2007)

Hm, gute Erweiterung. Danke dir vielmals. Hast noch mehr gute Firefox-Addons auf Lager?


----------



## RothN (3. Januar 2007)

Ich finde, Werbung im allgemeinen nervt ...


----------



## Shagya (3. Januar 2007)

Naja bis aucf das ich jedes mal wenn ihc auf die buffed seite einen schock bekomme weil auf einmal wer laut losredet gehts eigentlich^^

Ich find dir stimme von dem typen ganz gut^^

solange keine kreischgeräusche oder plötzliche laute kommen bei denen ich vom stuhl falle is mir die werbung relativ egal =)


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2007)

Das die Werbung nervt, ist uns natürlich bewusst. Dan versucht schon seit einiger Zeit alles, damit wir eine Version ohne Sound, bzw. mit alternativ zuschaltbarem Sound bekommen.


----------



## Kruaal (3. Januar 2007)

Leiser würd als Notlösung schon reichen. Das Teil ist schlicht und ergreifend viel zu laut. Das ist wie beim Fernsehen wenn auf einmal die Werbung kommt, die um den Faktor 2,5 lauter ist als der Film -.-


----------



## evelon (3. Januar 2007)

zam, dein FanClub wird mindestens um ein Mitglied größer wenn du persönlich hergehst und diese Damn.Intel.Werbung aus der HP schnibbelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (3. Januar 2007)

ey, die werbung ist mal zum kotzen -.- silinecend den müll mal...

/create anti-spam-flash-mage
/cast total silence(nervende buffed.de-mainpage werbung)
/cast anihlation(nervende buffed.de-mainpage werbung)

...
Kampflog:
nervende buffed.de-mainpage werbung stirbt


----------



## Shagya (4. Januar 2007)

Is schon kalr das werbung nervt, aber mit werbung finanziert sich so ne seite nunmal. Macht doch einfach den sound leiser, ihr wisst doch das die werbung spricht^^

außerdem find cih den Typen in der webung trozdem irgentwie "nett"^^

PS: Ich will nich das die Beta - shows aufhören ..die sin meine einzige unterhaltung uaf arbeit neben dem forum^^  Macht doch weiter ..meinetwegen auch mit werbung ..*hihi*


----------



## TheCap (4. Januar 2007)

Shagya mit werbung habe ich nicht das problem ... das sie mein muss verstehe ich ja auch ... allerdings... wieso muss sie mit sound sein ..  im bürohabe ich keinen ... aber zuhause beim wow spielen willl man was nach gucken und immer kommt dieser kagg sound das nervt scho n... es gibt ja auch '"stelle" werbung wofür man geld bekommt


----------



## Shagya (4. Januar 2007)

Joa haste recht...aber die Letzte Soundwerbung, ich weiß nichmehr genau um was es ging, aber die war garuenvoll, du kommst auf buffed.de und hörst erstmal ein übelstes Bäm und Whusch und tatü... da hätte ich mich aufregen können^^


----------



## TheCap (4. Januar 2007)

ich kenne das noch schlimmer surfe auf ein paar seiten ... und die banner brauchen lange zum laden .. nach 1 min hörst du dann ein  " klick...pipp piip..bam bam.. und weist nicht woher das kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortur (5. Januar 2007)

also ich hab den opera browser und da sind nur einzelbilder und auch kein sound!!!! imba


also an alle die rumwhinen, besorgt euch nen anderen browser oder addons die die werbung blockieren,
kkthxbye


----------



## snickers303 (5. Januar 2007)

An den Threadstarter: Das wird das Buffed-Team bestimmt gerne tun wenn wir User für den Service der Seite zahlen würden, ansonsten würde ich mich mit solchen Kommentaren doch eher zurückhalten. Amen.


----------



## TheCap (5. Januar 2007)

snickers303 es geht nicht da drum das wir etwas gegen werbung haben sondern das uns der sound nervt... und so mit die seite unaktraktiv wird.. das ist ja auch nicht im sinne von buffed


----------



## Fafi (5. Januar 2007)

Ich kann es mir vorstellen wie unglaublich das nervt. Aber ihr seht doch das sich nichts ändert. Wieso schaltet ihr es inform von Adblock Plus nicht einfach ab?


----------



## MmeHorror (5. Januar 2007)

wie oft bin ich fast schon vom stuhl gefallen weil die boxen zu laut waren wegen musik und der mist da plötzlich losging *lol*

bissl nervig isses schon.


----------



## Michelchen (6. Januar 2007)

Naja, ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass Buffed.de mehr Geld für Werbung mit Sound kriegt. Also ich hab den Link einmal besucht, was ich sonst nie tue.


----------



## Orbitghost (8. Januar 2007)

Also ich find diese idiotische Werbung auch zum kotzen .. Wenn ich im Teamspeak mit Leuten am labern bin, werden diese erstmal konkret übertönt und man bekommt nichts mit ... Ist doch scheisse sowas. Mittlerweile sollte man doch merken,dass man mit solcher Sound-Werbung eher die Leute verjagt als das man sie anlockt
(Beispiel die Leute in dem Thread hier).


----------



## Moonite (8. Januar 2007)

es ist weq ! und es nichtmal weinachten!!111


----------



## Shagya (8. Januar 2007)

Ich find die neue werbung viiiiel schöner. Die passt zu buffed^^ etwas groß und sofort ins auge springend, aber so soll werbung ja sein =)


----------



## Fubbiz (8. Januar 2007)

will die neu Werbung auch sehen^^
*IE anwerf*


----------



## Kruaal (8. Januar 2007)

/cheer


----------



## Guerkchen (8. Januar 2007)

schön, dass sie weg ist.
Nur jetzt musste ich mich dabei ertappen, wie ich automatisch mit dem courser zur werbung zu gehen, um den sound aus zu machen, wie ichs bei der alten immer gemacht hab Oo


----------



## Michelchen (8. Januar 2007)

Danke, Buffed.de! *anbeten tu* Durch diese Werbung werden nicht nur miene Ohren geschont, nein ich will zur RGC!!!


----------



## Fafi (8. Januar 2007)

FubbizBlackhand schrieb:


> will die neu Werbung auch sehen^^
> *IE anwerf*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau das habe ich auch erstmal gemacht!


----------

